# Dog bitten by rat



## Wagtail (12 May 2011)

My little jack russell just killed a huge rat but was bitten on her muzzle. Does she need any jabs from the vet? I am not worried about the wound itself.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 May 2011)

Good dog! Make perfectly sure  her vax for leptospirosis is up to date.This particular part of the annual injection only lasts 12 months. The disease is a killer.


----------



## Wagtail (12 May 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Good dog! Make perfectly sure  her vax for leptospirosis is up to date.This particular part of the annual injection only lasts 12 months. The disease is a killer.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think she is due about now actually! Will check her vaccination card.


----------



## JingleTingle (12 May 2011)

so long as all vacs are up to date should be fine - my little 'ratter' has a very scarred nose from his set to's with Mr. Ratty - but so far no side affects to worry about!


----------



## Wagtail (12 May 2011)

Yes, the rats always bite back! Her favourite prey are the cute baby rabbits.


----------



## Maisy (12 May 2011)

One of my dogs used to kill rats and got bitten a couple of times....I took her to the vets as a precaution, and she was given an antibiotic injection just incase....


----------



## Wagtail (12 May 2011)

I am going to ring vets tomorrow as her vacc card says June 2009. I am sure I took her last year but forgot the card. Best to check with the vet though.


----------



## ladyt25 (12 May 2011)

Our older dog is a pretty good rat killer but did get bitten once and was bleeding quite a bit from his chin. We took him to the vets as a precaution and they gave him some jab. He was fine though.


----------



## billy2 (12 May 2011)

Get it checked - my JR got bitten inside his mouth and his head blew up like a balloon. Luckily antibiotics worked and he recovered.


----------



## Circe (13 May 2011)

Id get him checked, maybe for an antibiotic. 
My mums dog got bitten by a rat and the wound was infected and nearly killed the dog -(
Kx


----------

